# Antec 900 Cable Management!



## kyle2020 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, im sick of my antec looking like this:







Especially that bloody front panel power switch cable (Highlighted in red). So, i have decided to do some serious cable re-routing, involving cutting holes and so on. Here are my main aims:

1. Sort that power switch cable out, i hate it the most.
2. make it so that i can mount harddrives reversed in the drive cages to hide the satas even more.
3. cut a hole out from under my PSU to let it breath.
4. hide the thick majority of power cables sat in the bottom of my case (its modular, and im only using what cable i need).

and hopefully, end with something along these lines:

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/5483/img2698pt8.jpg

So, let the battle begin! i hope to get started today, and finished today. so ill keep you all posted and try to make a picture log for you all.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 26, 2008)

I take it you didn't get the revised version of the 900?  My 900 came with all of those cutouts you just mentioned and saved me a lot of grief.(minus the one on the bottom for PSU)  Good luck though.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

Duxx said:


> I take it you didn't get the revised version of the 900?  My 900 came with all of those cutouts you just mentioned and saved me a lot of grief.(minus the one on the bottom for PSU)  Good luck though.



i guess not haha, i got it early this year, march time if i remember correctly.

ill take a few pictures now, seeing as i have better light


----------



## gerrynicol (Aug 26, 2008)

I just done this, made it look 10 times better.

I still have a few bits to tidy, but overall looks much better(I think anyway)


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> I just done this, made it look 10 times better.
> 
> I still have a few bits to tidy, but overall looks much better(I think anyway)



that looks very nice. Im getting my camera out now, just done a 3dmark run @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll be watching with interest, as I need to do the same with my P180B, sans cutout for psu.

BTW, how's that Akasa Vortex Neo treating you? Only seen one review, but looks like a good buy.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> I'll be watching with interest, as I need to do the same with my P180B, sans cutout for psu.
> 
> BTW, how's that Akasa Vortex Neo treating you? Only seen one review, but looks like a good buy.



cheers 

the NEO is good, looks very nice and at about 70% fan speed almost silent. Its a few degrees worse than the accelero, but what they lack in cooling, and its a minute ammount, they make up for in looks. Id recommend one to anyone tbh.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys, you think your problems are bad? I just got the TX650W Corsair 'Extra Long Cables' PSU and well.... My entire Antec 900 is just a big jungle of cables and im not even joking. I have about 8 cables gaffer-taped down to the side of the HDD chambers its that bad. All i could manage to do was keep the airways clear, everything else is free game!


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> cheers
> 
> the NEO is good, looks very nice and at about 70% fan speed almost silent. Its a few degrees worse than the accelero, but what they lack in cooling, and its a minute ammount, they make up for in looks. Id recommend one to anyone tbh.



Thx. I do like that it exhausts the hot air out the back.
Now to find a local supplier.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

ok, the pictures you have all been waiting for! i must say though, the pictures dont do it justice 

As it sits on my desk:






Getting closer . . . 






Heres the main overlook of it all, im rather happy with the end result:






And a few pictures highlighting the holes i cut:











The last hole i cut is a hole on the case floor so that i could flip my PSU over without fears of overheating.

Any comments appreciated!


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 26, 2008)

man my old 900 i loved it but it was a fookin mess and if its rev1 and you have no dremmel theres little you can really do, my current case looks like this:






although im getting a thermaltake soprano tomorrow, hopefully that will be as good with cable management


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 26, 2008)

My thermaltake case is crap for cable management. Thats why I have just ordered a CM690.

@kyle2020, you might want to lift your case up a bit, or get some bigger feet. There isnt much room for the PSU to draw air in. If you look at the case I'm getting that was designed the way you have modded it, the feet are higher to give more clearance.
nice job though!


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

thats one thing i knew id have to consider if i flipped it, thanks!


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn nice job Kyle but have you now got cables running around the right outside of your case? Also, has it decreased temps?


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Damn nice job Kyle but have you now got cables running around the right outside of your case? Also, has it decreased temps?



do you mean behind the other side panel? if so, yes. And i have noticed about 2 degrees less under idle


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

im now considering spraying the interior black haha. Theres a few dirt smudges that wont come off, and black would look nice i think.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 26, 2008)

Antec 900 doesn't have dust filters for the front fans , does it ?


----------



## King Wookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Black would look good.

Just take your time and give it a few good coats.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Antec 900 doesn't have dust filters for the front fans , does it ?



nope, id like to fit some but i doubt the hdd cages would allow it.


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> do you mean behind the other side panel? if so, yes. And i have noticed about 2 degrees less under idle



Sweet, thats inspired me to do the same with my case. If only i had something to take some pictures with and upload, you wouldn't believe the mess that is my TX650W and Antec 900 collaboration. By the way, does the side panel come on okay, or do the cables mean you have to squeeze them up against the case to get the panel on?

EDIT: I'm a little worried about your PSU! That fan is facing out the bottom, onto the table? Heh.


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> nope, id like to fit some but i doubt the hdd cages would allow it.



bummer , I was looking to buy a full tower like that, but the lack of dust filter kills the deal .

Alrite it will have to be this in the meantime .


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

Huxley2k7 said:


> Sweet, thats inspired me to do the same with my case. If only i had something to take some pictures with and upload, you wouldn't believe the mess that is my TX650W and Antec 900 collaboration. By the way, does the side panel come on okay, or do the cables mean you have to squeeze them up against the case to get the panel on?



i hope you do well! i couldnt stand how messy it was, it was driving me mad haha. Well, i havent put the side panel on yet, purely because i have had to cut and lengthen some wires, and i dont want to put it on and something go wrong, so im leaving it for a few days to bed everything in. It will be a struggle to get the side on though!


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> i hope you do well! i couldnt stand how messy it was, it was driving me mad haha. Well, i havent put the side panel on yet, purely because i have had to cut and lengthen some wires, and i dont want to put it on and something go wrong, so im leaving it for a few days to bed everything in. It will be a struggle to get the side on though!



Ah! Well good luck with it, cheers!


----------



## gerrynicol (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020,

nice job man, looks real good


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

gerrynicol said:


> kyle2020,
> 
> nice job man, looks real good



thank you very much!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn nice Kyle, now rip it all out and give that thing a coat of paint...lol!

Also I recommend putting molding around the other two holes as well...fan vibration could over time allow the sharp edge to cut thro the wires!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Damn nice Kyle, now rip it all out and give that thing a coat of paint...lol!



haha i know, i was so happy once everything was back in, but then i sat their and thought "damn ,that would look so much better with some black paint" and realised id have to take everything back out again 

haha cheers mate!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha i know, i was so happy once everything was back in, but then i sat their and thought "damn ,that would look so much better with some black paint" and realised id have to take everything back out again
> 
> haha cheers mate!



np problem ...very nice work with the hole cutting...^^ edited as well!


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

haha thanks - the other 2 holes i have gone around with a small grinding stone and are smooth, i doubt they'll damage the wires at all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha thanks - the other 2 holes i have gone around with a small grinding stone and are smooth, i doubt they'll damage the wires at all.



very good then, just trying to keep ya safe and hassle free.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> very good then, just trying to keep ya safe and hassle free.



haha i sat and considered almost everything whilst pencilling my holes, apart from the fact that i needed to take everything out of my case before i could start cutting :shadedshu revved the cutting disc and realised haha


----------



## Huxley2k7 (Aug 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> haha i sat and considered almost everything whilst pencilling my holes, apart from the fact that i needed to take everything out of my case before i could start cutting :shadedshu revved the cutting disc and realised haha



Geif meh cuttin disczz plx!!11one

But really, I'll need to get hold of something like that so i can cut some holes in mine. Anything else other than a power tool i could use? Butter knife do the trick?


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 26, 2008)

lol butterknife, id like to see that 





> Presenting the........ Butterknife Mod


 

damn i cant wait until i have my new thermaltake soprano case, dont get me wrong i love my pc, but if its in a case you dont like, it makes the whole thing crap, know what i mean ? :shadedshu

i bought this "full size" case simply for the fact that i couldnt afford a Antec 1200 and wanted a "full size" case for once, what a mistake that was, its a mid size frickin tower thats advertised as full tower, doesnt have a window and just look like a cheap/crappy version of the antec 900, here it is in all its non-glory (thanks for the pic ebuyer )


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> lol butterknife, id like to see that
> 
> damn i cant wait until i have my new thermaltake soprano case, dont get me wrong i love my pc, but if its in a case you dont like, it makes the whole thing crap, know what i mean ? :shadedshu
> 
> i bought this "full size" case simply for the fact that i couldnt afford a Antec 1200 and wanted a "full size" case for once, what a mistake that was, its a mid size frickin tower thats advertised as full tower, doesnt have a window and just look like a cheap/crappy version of the antec 900, here it is in all its non-glory (thanks for the pic ebuyer )



you see, that looks half decent, however i can imagine it to be quite tacky in the flesh. If i go for a new case, itll be a Lian Li or a CM cosmos/stacker.


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 26, 2008)

its just a damn pain in the ass opening them 2 doors everytime you want to put in/take out a cd/dvd, i thought when i first got it, i thought, well i barely use dvd's/cd's anyway  so that wont be a problem lol how wrong was i, although its not as bad now cause i only have to do half the work, i ripped one of the doors off when i was havin a tantrum lol o


----------



## evil bill (Aug 26, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Antec 900 doesn't have dust filters for the front fans , does it ?



mine does - its called an 8800GT 

nice work on the case man - mine is a cable nightmare tbh - my PSU isn't modular, and its really not pretty. You may have inspired me to tidy it up a bit


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 26, 2008)

evil bill said:


> mine does - its called an 8800GT
> 
> nice work on the case man - mine is a cable nightmare tbh - my PSU isn't modular, and its really not pretty. You may have inspired me to tidy it up a bit



to know i have inspired, even only a few people, makes this job a whole lot more rewarding. Thanks guys!


----------

